# Swamp Dog Club 2011 Spring Field Trial



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

Any word on the open ?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open has a triple in the bowl: right, middle, left flyer with 2 retired.

No distances given but source said it was a pretty straight forward test.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

lbbuckler said:


> Open has a triple in the bowl: right, middle, left flyer with 2 retired.
> 
> No distances given but source said it was a pretty straight forward test.


Thanks , do you know how they are doing on it????


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

45 dogs are back to 2nd series in the open. Sorry no callbacks yet. If you have a specific number you are looking for let me know and I'll check.
Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Open 44 0f 72 back to 2nd

1,2,3,5,6,9,11,12,14,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,33,34,35,38,43,44,45,46,48,52,53,54,59,61,63,64,66,67,70,71,72,72,74,75,76,77


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

lbbuckler said:


> 45 dogs are back to 2nd series in the open. Sorry no callbacks yet. If you have a specific number you are looking for let me know and I'll check.
> Thanks,
> Wendy


Thanks 12 in open & 5 in Amt, I see she is back in the open


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open Landblind under way. Stay in holding blind. Duck call & shot. exit holding blind & run blind. u have 2 hold line on hill. 250 yd out but rolly terrain


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amt: Pretty wide open triple. Out of order flyer. L R & M (flyer). Right bird is being thrown into the woods. L bird is like an island bird bc we're in a large field w 3 pockets of trees. Many dogs r sucking into the wrong slot


----------



## Brevard Arndt (Jul 2, 2003)

Any word from Derby?


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amt just finished 1st series . CB 1 thru4 6 7 11 12 14 16 17 20 22 23 25 26 28 32 42 44 45 46 48 thru 50. Goin to ditch field 4 LB. just started ratining w thunder in distance


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amt Cbs 2 WB:2 3 4 7 11 12 14 17 20 25 26 28 32 44 45 46 48 49 50 - 19 dogs back


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby,stopped for bad weather on Saturday
10 dogs back to the third starting Sunday 9:00
Glad I did not get on the plane for this one.
would be third week in a row to change flights
or get stuck.Had a good day of training Saturday
Good BBQ and finished in the garden.
GO Mike Ough !!!

Gregg Leonard


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amateur water blind: last dog is running now


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Amt CB to last series : 3 4 7 11 12 14 17 25 28 32 44 45 46 48

Starting #44


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Partial Derby Results (as we were told):

1st #12 Traitor owner Dan Wegner/handler Mike O
2nd #11 Finnegan owned/handled by Pat Martin
3rd #16 Drago owner Rita and Frank Jones/handler Mike O
4th #2 Bill Owner John Shoffner/Handler Mike O
RJ #4 Reese Owner Gregg Leonard/Handler Mike O
JAMS #14 Buddy Owner Nick Elam/Handler Mike O

Congratulations, Dan and Pat on your littermate (Dougan and Pink pups) placements! I know Mike Ballezzi is proud! Drago makes the Derby list in three trials . . . 14 months old. Thank you Mike! Your hard work pays off!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Partial Open Results:

1st #3 Tex Owned by Kate Simonds/Handler Al Arthur (3-year-old)
2nd #66 Tide Owned by Randy Whittaker/Handler Al Arthur
3rd
4th #27 Dosier Owned by James Dean/Handled by Al Arthur
RJ #38 Stoney Owned by Mike Crow/Handled by Al Arthur
JAMS #6 Connie Owned by Grayson Kelley/Handler Al Arthur
#45 Dixie Owner Bruce Hall/Handler Al Arthur

Sorry for the incomplete results . . . Congratulations to all! Kate, you've got to be proud of Tex! Three years old and WOW! Best of luck now and in the future!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Looks like Sandhill Kennels kicked a$$


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Partial Derby Results (as we were told):
> 
> 1st #12 Traitor owner Dan Wegner/handler Mike O
> 2nd #11 Finnegan owned/handled by Pat Martin
> ...



Congrats to Drago.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Sandhill Kennel!! Mike Ough and Al Arthur both had a fantastic weekend. Thanks for all of your hard work and dedication Mike Ough! It all shows up in the results.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Frank on making the the derby list with Drago at such a young age. He certainly is a very talented dog!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Mike Ough, You are the MAN. Congrats. to Sandhill
kennels and Frank & Rita for Drago. Al, thanks for having
my dog on your team. After 1 month on Mike's truck Reese
Finishes 2 of 4 trials with a third and an RJ.
I am pumped.
Gregg Leonard


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you for all the kind words . . . but the real thanks goes to Mike for all the hard work melding the talents of these individuals. He's just great!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open.... 3rd place - Tiger Maple of Braevue (Woody) O/H Elizabeth Wilson.

Congrats to Liz and her Golden - Woody they had a nice weekend, he looked and ran great! Well done.

Congrats to all!!


Barb


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you Barb,

I was just going to post. Pom Poms yeah for Woody.

Mary Beth


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Pom-poms waving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

Kim,
What it mean - pom poms waving?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Woody and Elizabeth!!! Yeehaw!!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A BIG Congratulations to Woody and Elizabeth. Baby steps ....but your big day wil come. He isn't your second string. BB


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to stoney crowe!!! i told you and al he was the real deal.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

A huge Thank You and Congrats to Mike Ough of Sandhill Kennels!

You start with a great breeding (thanks to Mike Balezzi and Pat Martin) and then try to give the dog the best chance you can to succeed. Mike Ough has done an incredible job with not only my boy, "Traitor", but with several of his littermates, who also have wins, and all the other dogs in his care, who always come prepared to compete.

16 months old, 7 trials with 6 finishes. 4 JAM's, a fourth and now a WIN! It's sure shaping up to be a fun ride. 

Thanks again to Mike and Congrats to Pat Martin's Finnigan on his 2nd and Frank & Rita Jones on 14 month old "Drago" for making the Derby list!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

mbcorsini said:


> Thank you Barb,
> 
> I was just going to post. Pom Poms yeah for Woody.
> 
> Mary Beth



I second that!!!  ......HUGE Congratulations!!

Pom Poms Up!! for......Tiger Maple of Braevue, "Woody" !!!.. and Elizabeth!!

Best, 

Judy, "Ranger"..and "Sebec"!!

Edit!! per Bob Meier...Congrats on the AM JAM as well!!!!!


----------



## Bob Meier (Jan 8, 2004)

Elizabeth and woody also received a JAM in the Amatuer. Quite a weekend for them. Congratulations to all.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Anyone have full amateur placements?


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Frank Jones said:


> Partial Derby Results (as we were told):
> 
> 1st #12 Traitor owner Dan Wegner/handler Mike O
> 2nd #11 Finnegan owned/handled by Pat Martin
> ...


Congratulations Mike O! I would say that it can't get any better than this. I hope to see you later this summer at some of the double D/Qs.

Dan, Pat, Frank, John, Gregg, and Nick, congratulations to all of you and your great dogs.


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

All the placements are up on EE now.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't believe the EE results are correct. In the Open, Al Arthur got 4th with Dozer, not Bob Willow


----------

